# Habe eine Frage zur Gamescom



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Moin
Also ich habe eine Frage , vielleicht weiß es ja einer.
Ich fahre dieses Jahr zur Gamescom und wollte fragen , ob ich mit der Begleitung von meinem Vater in die Bereiche komme wo die Spiele ab 16 freigegeben sind. 
Zur Info bin erst 15 -.-

Gruß Darkhellboy95

PS: Ich habe nichts bei Google oder so gefunden , also bitte kein rumgeflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (17. August 2010)

Natürlich kommst Du in Begleitung deines Vaters in die Bereiche. Normalerweise auch ohne möglich. Sollte also kein Problem geben. Ansonsten kommst Du mit uns mit. Eine Gruppe von 15 Leuten, mit kompletter Sealausrüstung und Bewaffnung hält da keiner auf.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> Natürlich kommst Du in Begleitung deines Vaters in die Bereiche. Normalerweise auch ohne möglich. Sollte also kein Problem geben. Ansonsten kommst Du mit uns mit. Eine Gruppe von 15 Leuten, mit kompletter Sealausrüstung und Bewaffnung hält da keiner auf.



Wie ohne auch O.o
Ich dachte man bekommt da solche komischen Armbändchen wo dann irgendwie ab 12 usw. drauf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (17. August 2010)

Da laufen ab dem 19. tausende Menschen rum, da hält dich sicher keiner auf, auch wenn die Spiele ab 16 sind, da die ja was verkaufen wollen. Also mach Dir mal keine Gedanken.


----------



## Dracun (17. August 2010)

die kontrollieren die armbänder ganz genau ...vor allem is das kölner odnungsamt auch da zu gegen und kontrolliert die kontrolle ...du dürftest sehr wahrscheinlich zu 98 % wahrscheinlichkeit nicht in die 16er Dinger rein


----------



## Cydalla (17. August 2010)

Der TE sagte doch, daß er mit seinem Vater dahingeht. Sollte also kein Thema sein, da er ja der Erziehungsberechtigte ist.


----------



## Dracun (17. August 2010)

das ist egal .. du darfst ja auch mit deinem minderjährigen sohn nicht in eine videothek ... so wird es auch auf der gc sein .. wer nicht 16 ist hat pech gehabt da kannste auch mit deiner großmutter da hingehen und deine großmutter kann ihre großmutter mitbringen das würde auch nix an den Jugendschutzregelungen der Köln Messe was ändern

deswegen zu 98 % wahrscheinlichkeit kommt er da net rein.


----------



## Erz1 (17. August 2010)

Ist das nicht so, dass das Etikett 16 eine Empfehlung ist? Sprich, wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten es erlauben, kann man es auch spielen..

Meine, sowas mal gelesen zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ... so wird es auch auf der gc sein ..
> 
> ...da kannste auch mit deiner großmutter da hingehen und deine großmutter kann ihre großmutter mitbringen....



Ich hab eigentlich gefragt ob es jemand genau weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das z.B. die Großeltern nicht Erziehungsberechtigt sind ?


----------



## Cydalla (17. August 2010)

Selbstverständlich darfst DU in begleitung eines Erziehungsberechtigten z.B. in eine Videothek, ins Kino usw. Dafür ist er ja der Erziehungsberechtigte und Entscheidungsträger. Ich weiss garnicht, was die Diskussion überhaupt soll. Wenn er mit Vati da reingeht, kann er auch mit Vati überall hin, solange Vati dabei ist.


----------



## Firun (17. August 2010)

Dracun hat recht, du bekommst ein Band und mit diesem Band darfst du auch nur in die dafür vorgesehenen Bereiche.
Soweit ich weis ist egal ob eine Erwachsene Begleitperson dabei ist.


----------



## Firun (17. August 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich darfst DU in begleitung eines Erziehungsberechtigten z.B. in eine Videothek, ins Kino usw. Dafür ist er ja der Erziehungsberechtigte und Entscheidungsträger. Ich weiss garnicht, was die Diskussion überhaupt soll. Wenn er mit Vati da reingeht, kann er auch mit Vati überall hin, solange Vati dabei ist.



Also ich durfte mit Mutti nie in den AB:18 Bereich einer Videothek


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Also ich durfte mit Mutti nie in den AB:18 Bereich einer Videothek



Wobei das dort angebotene Material inhaltlich leider nicht viel mit Spielen für "Erwachsene" zu tun hat. *hust*


----------



## Firun (17. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wobei das dort angebotene Material inhaltlich leider nicht viel mit Spielen für "Erwachsene" zu tun hat. *hust*



Ich meinte auch eher ab:18  wegen Gewaltdarstellung und natürlich auch Freizügigkeit, das hängt ja des öffteren zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Ist halt die ideale Kombination.

Okay, sorry für den Klugschiss. Weitermachen.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher ab:18 wegen Gewaltdarstellung und natürlich auch Freizügigkeit, das hängt ja des öffteren zusammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mich verschrieben O.o ?
Ich meinte in die Bereiche ab 16 und nicht ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (17. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Hab ich mich verschrieben O.o ?
> Ich meinte in die Bereiche ab 16 und nicht ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war wohl nicht auf dich bezogen! Ich befürchte, dass die beiden mods etwas OT betrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also ich hab lange in einer Videothek gearbeitet und es hieß immer Kinder egal ob mit Eltern etc. haben keinen Zutritt zur Videothek. Auf der Gamescom bekommst du Bändchen und solltest eigentlich nicht in den 16er Bereich rein kommen. Ob das wer kontrolliert ist eine andere Geschichte, aber wenn das Ordnungsamt dem Veranstalter Bußgelder angedroht hat werden die auch genauer sein.


----------



## Firun (17. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Hab ich mich verschrieben O.o ?
> Ich meinte in die Bereiche ab 16 und nicht ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein hast du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe nur schon wieder viel zu weit Gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im endeffekt kannst du entwerder dort die Info Hotline anrufen und vorher nachfragen oder ins ungewisse fahren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Ansonsten gibt's ja immer noch Lego Universe und Hello Kitty Online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt's ja immer noch Lego Universe und Hello Kitty Online!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ich denk mal , dass es gut gehen wird.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist letztes Jahr auch mit dem Vater in die Sachen ab 16 gekommen , trotz das er erst 14 war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Ich drücke die Daumen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst ja anschließend mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (17. August 2010)

Du könntest deinen Vater mit einer kleinen Kamera ausstatten die er sich an die Krawatte steckt. Dann schickst du ihn in die heiligen Hallen und beobachtest alles von einem Klappstuhl aus (Den du vorher mitbringst, aufbaust, und natürlich einem Sixpack Bie... Eeeh Cola!), über einen Mini-Monitor deines Kugelschreibers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ganz einfach!


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> Du könntest deinen Vater mit einer kleinen Kamera ausstatten die er sich an die Krawatte steckt. Dann schickst du ihn in die heiligen Hallen und beobachtest alles von einem Klappstuhl aus (Den du vorher mitbringst, aufbaust, und natürlich einem Sixpack Bie... Eeeh Cola!), über einen Mini-Monitor deines Kugelschreibers.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne dann kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben , keine 5 Stunden Autofahren und mir einfach die Berichte von der Gamescom angucken.
Will das ja richtig sehn von ganz nah xD


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um wieviel Uhr triffst du dann dort ein?


----------



## Numbe (17. August 2010)

Vielleicht kann er einen Tisch anfassen auf dem ein Monitor steht, welcher ein böses, böses Spiel wiedergibt? Und dann gibt er dir die Hand! Er darf sie natürlich nicht mehr waschen nach dem Anfassen. Dann hast du quasi auch was davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Ich glaub' ich hab' nen Zuckerschock. Ich troll mich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr triffst du dann dort ein?



Sonntag macht die ja um 9 auf , also fahren wir so ca zwischen 3 und 4 uhr morgens los ^^
Wieso ? O.ô



Numbe schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann er einen Tisch anfassen auf dem ein Monitor steht, welcher ein böses, böses Spiel wiedergibt? Und dann gibt er dir die Hand! Er darf sie natürlich nicht mehr waschen nach dem Anfassen. Dann hast du quasi auch was davon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als ob ich nochnie ein Spiel ab 18 wie CoD 6 oder so gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will ja nur bei manchen Spielen ab 16 rein die mich interessieren -.-
Ab 18 ist zu 100% klar das ich da nicht reinkomm , selbst nicht mit Begleitung von meinem Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß wer ob die wenn die fragen wie alt man ist auch den Personalausweis sehen wollen ?
Weil eigentlich geh ich vom Aussehen als 16 durch , also bekomm bei Media Markt schon Spiele ab 16 ohne das die fragen xD


----------



## Numbe (17. August 2010)

Naja. Als wenn man pünktlich zum 16ten nen Vollbart + Achselbehaarung zum Aufwickeln bekommen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wobei ich die Vorstellung irgendwie interessant finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn dein Freund letztes Jahr auch durchgekommen ist, wird der dir ja sicher helfen können? Frag ihn doch mal wies bei ihm war, vielleicht wirds dieses Jahr ähnlich sein.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Ich hatte bereits mit 8 einen Vollbart und war mit 12 behaart wie Nena. Allerdings kam ich auch im Holzfällerhemd zur Welt und schwinge auch heute gerne mal die Axt. Mit 30 bekomme ich bei Busfahrten vermutlich Seniorenrabatt.


----------



## Firun (17. August 2010)

In Leipzig wollten die damals bei der Bandausgabe auch den Ausweis sehen, wer keinen dabei hatte hat ein ab:12 Band bekommen , kein witz.


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Sonntag macht die ja um 9 auf , also fahren wir so ca zwischen 3 und 4 uhr morgens los ^^
> Wieso ? O.ô


Wollte nur fragen ob jemand die gleichen Probleme hat wie ich^^
Muss auch fast 5Stunden fahren und dann sau früh aufstehen.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> In Leipzig wollten die damals bei der Bandausgabe auch den Ausweis sehen, wer keinen dabei hatte hat ein ab:12 Band bekommen , kein witz.



Ok das ist bissl blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. August 2010)

Rein rechtlich gesehen darfst du selbst mit Gott nicht in die ab 16 Abteilung(frag mich was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist). Wenn dein Vater das mit macht schön freu dich. Ich würde des meinem Sohn net erlauben. Punkt.
Und wenn die kontrollieren und das werden sie mit Sicherheit (die Bändchen werden ja net umsonst ausgegeben) dann kommst du da nicht rein, da kann Mama, Papa, Gott, das Universum selbst dabei sein.

Wenn das Ordnungsamt die Kontrollen seitens der Kölner Messe kontrolliert und die entdecken da Unregelmäßigkeiten dann gibt es verdammt viel Ärger für den Betreiber/Standinhaber & Messe.
Meinst du etwa, das wollen sich die Organisatoren da antun? Ganz sicher net.
Wenn du Glück hast und es gard viel los dann kann es passieren das du durch schlüpfst durch die Kontrolle. Kann aber auch passieren das du erst garnet rein kommst.
Ich hab letztes Jahr mit bekommen wie Kinder (du bist für mich noch ein Kind) vom Stand wieder weggeschickt werden.

Also versuch es nur mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen und erfreue dich an Lego Universe, Hello Kitty Online, Barbys Ponyhof und ähnlichem

Greetz


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (17. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also versuch es nur mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen und erfreue dich an Lego Universe, Hello Kitty Online, Barbys Ponyhof und ähnlichem



Haha .... du bist ja echt lustig xP


----------



## Numbe (17. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits mit 8 einen Vollbart und war mit 12 behaart wie Nena. Allerdings kam ich auch im Holzfällerhemd zur Welt und schwinge auch heute gerne mal die Axt. Mit 30 bekomme ich bei Busfahrten vermutlich Seniorenrabatt.



Dann schick ich dir schonmal eine Packung mit Sargnägeln, wenn du mit 40 schon sterben wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das mit dem Perso und dem Band find ich stark. Ich stell mir gerade so einen düsteren Typen vor... 2 Meter x 2 Meter Maße. Lange, fettige schwarze Haare... Vollbart. Ohne Perso. 'Entschuldigen sie, haben sie ihren Personalausweis dabei?' *grunz* *grummel* 'Nein!' *Halben Mundinhalt dabei ausspei* 'Gut. Dann dürfen sie leider nur in den FSK 12 Bereich. Ich kann ihnen leider nicht glauben, dass sie älter sind als 12.' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also versuch es nur mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen und erfreue dich an Lego Universe, Hello Kitty Online, Barbys Ponyhof und ähnlichem



Das währen die einzigen Spiele die mich intressiert hätten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> Dann schick ich dir schonmal eine Packung mit Sargnägeln, wenn du mit 40 schon sterben wirst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorerst nur Viagra und Corega-Tabs, danke.

Was haben eigentlich alle gegen Hello Kitty Online? Das hat mehr User als Herr der Ringe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (17. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vorerst nur Viagra und Corega-Tabs, danke.
> 
> Was haben eigentlich alle gegen Hello Kitty Online? Das hat mehr User als Herr der Ringe!
> 
> ...



Nichts was wirkt? Sonst wären es schon deutlich weniger!


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2010)

Ich war letztes Jahr auf der Gamescom in Köln und das läuft so:

1. Man bekommt vor dem Gebäude die farbigen Bändchen, bevor du dir dein Ticket kaufst. Logischerweise wollen die dazu deinen Ausweis sehen, ich weiß nicht wieso das für Firun so komisch ist.

2. Man darf mit 5 Jahren nicht Spiele ab 6 spielen, mit 11 Jahren keine ab 12 spielen, mit 15 keine ab 16 spielen und mit 17 keine ab 18 spielen. Dafür gibt es die Bändchen. Ob dein Vater dabei ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle! Ich weiß nicht wie das Gesetz das sieht, aber ich weiß wie die bei der Gamescom das handhaben.

3. Auch wenn du dein Bänchen hast und es zeigst, musst du immer damit rechnen trotzdem deinen Ausweis zu zeigen. Ich hatte letztes jahr noch ein blaues Bändchen und wurde auch ein paar Mal nach dem Ausweis gefragt, obwohl ich ein 16+ Spiel gespielt habe. Es ist ja auch wirklich nicht sehr schwer sich so ein Band zu beschaffen: Einer der 18 ist holt sich ein Band, nimmt es sich ab und gibt es dir. Man kann die Teile entweder über die Hand ziehen, wenn sie lose genug sind, oder einfach abschneiden und bei dir ankleben, auf den ersten Blick werden die Kontrolleure das sicher nicht sehen, besonders wenn die Klebestelle unten ist. Gefahr ist halt dass man dann Kontrolliert wird weil die meinen dass du zu jung für dein Band aussiehst. In dem Fall wird man schätze ich rausgeworfen.


----------



## Dracun (18. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCcsu25NpLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Zu dem Thema hier ganz interessant


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2010)

Also zur Gamescom selbst, da hab ich keine Ahnung, aber ich denke mal, dass das eher so aussieht, dass du nicht reindarfst.

Ich war eine Woche vor meinem 16. Geburtstag mit ner Freundin, die schon 16 war und meinem Vater im Kino, wir wollten The Ring 2 gucken (ab 16...). An der Kinokasse hat mein Vater die Karten geholt, wir rein, der Kontrolleur schaut mich an: "Bist du eigentlich schon 16?" "In 6 Tagen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" "Na ja, eigentlich dürft ich nicht..." Mein Vater hat dann gemeint, dass es ja nur noch ein paar Tage wären, ob er keine Ausnahme machen könnte, und so kam ich doch in den Film rein. Sonst hätte der Kontrolleur mich nicht reingelassen.

Das Gleiche bei der Videothek, bevor die umgebaut hatten, durfte ich rein, nur nicht in den Raum ab 18. Dann haben sie umgebaut, da war keine Tür, sondern nur eine Treppe zwischen "normalem" Bereich und "Ab 18"-Bereich, dann durfte ich auch nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2010)

Funktioniert zu 100% nicht, kam letztens auch nicht in den ab 18 Bereich, obwohl ich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs war. Bändchen werden genausten kontrolliert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (18. August 2010)

gut, dass man es hier nicht mit dem Jugendschutz übertreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dei Novellierungen des JuSchG (D) der letzten 3 Jahre sind doch lächerlich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Die meisten Spiele ab 16 aufwärts sind in Deutschland doch sowieso bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zensiert, geschnitten und verstümmelt, von daher gibt's da eh nicht viel zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

Da war ich in God of War 3 echt überrascht, als Kratos in Nahaufnahme jemandem schön langsam den Kopf vom Körper abtrennte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Spiel generell hat sich irgendwie an der Zensur vorbeigemogelt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Richtig so! Wenn ich aus einem Ballerspiel das Blut entferne oder besonders schlimme Szenen weg lasse, geht's immer noch darum, Feinde mit Waffengewalt zu vernichten. Entweder eine Altersgrenze oder völlig verbieten, aber dieses dämliche Rumgeschneide geht mir sowas von extrem auf den Sack, das verleidet einem den ganzen Spaß an deutschen Versionen. Ich bin froh, dass ich mich in England nicht mehr mit sowas rumärgern muss.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2010)

Du kommst natürlich mit einem deiner Erziehungsberechtigten in die Ab-16-Bereiche rein. Das ist null Problem, solange es dein Vater erlaubt. Und die Bändchen muss man auch nicht nehmen, denn ich hatte z.B. in den letzten drei Jahren auf der G|C in Leipzig auch keins und durfte sogar in die 18-er Bereiche von Spielen, wie damals Crysis und CoD rein... 

Das Bändchen ist im Grunde nur dann wichtig, wenn du alleine dort bist. Wenn deine Mutter oder dein Vater dabei ist haben sie die letzte Entscheidung zu fällen. Wie man hier auf den Vergleich mit der Videothek kommt ist mir etwas schleierhaft, da dort das Angebot auch anders aussieht, als auf der gamescom.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

> Waren die Freigaben der USK anfangs Empfehlungen, so sind es seit der Novelle des Jugendschutzgesetzes (JuSchG) 2003 verpflichtende Alterseinstufungen, die sowohl auf der Verpackung des Spiels als auch auf dem Datenträger deutlich erkennbar abgedruckt sein müssen. Die Altersstufen sind im JuSchG in §14, Absatz 2 festgeschrieben. Gemäß JuSchG darf Jugendlichen in der Öffentlichkeit ein Spiel nur dann zugänglich gemacht werden, wenn es für die entsprechende Altersstufe freigegeben und gekennzeichnet ist.



Da auf der Gamescom Spiele ab 16 und ab 18 öffentlich zugänglich gemacht werden gibt es die Bändchen. Auch mit Vater oder Mutter wird es da kein drumherum geben. Die einzige Ausnahme, die es bei den Altersfreigaben generell gibt gibt es für Filme ab 12. Die dürfen 6 jährige in Begleitung eines Erziehungsberechtigten schon schauen.

Wie schon oft gesagt wurde: deine einzige Chance ist die Unaufmerksamkeit der Kontrolleure. Wenn dich ein Standbetreiber ohne Bändchen an einen ab 16 Stand lässt kann das Ordnungsamt denen richtig Ärger bereiten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Lustige Randnotiz zum Thema FSK und Zensur: Habe eben im Supermarkt für 10 Pfund Sterling Aliens vs Predator 2010 gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da hier offenbar jeder eine Andere Meinung zur GC in Begleitung Erwachsener hat - sag' uns halt einfach, wie es gelaufen ist, wenn Du wieder zurück bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kommst natürlich mit einem deiner Erziehungsberechtigten in die Ab-16-Bereiche rein. Das ist null Problem, solange es dein Vater erlaubt. Und die Bändchen muss man auch nicht nehmen, denn ich hatte z.B. in den letzten drei Jahren auf der G|C in Leipzig auch keins und durfte sogar in die 18-er Bereiche von Spielen, wie damals Crysis und CoD rein...
> 
> Das Bändchen ist im Grunde nur dann wichtig, wenn du alleine dort bist. Wenn deine Mutter oder dein Vater dabei ist haben sie die letzte Entscheidung zu fällen. Wie man hier auf den Vergleich mit der Videothek kommt ist mir etwas schleierhaft, da dort das Angebot auch anders aussieht, als auf der gamescom.


Razyl Köln ist nicht Leipzig und ich war letztes Jahr auf der GC und kann dir sagen die haben auf die Bändchen geachtet und AB 16 heißt Ab 16 und nich Ab 15 mit Papa/Mama oder ähnlichem.

Und ich finde es gut das es diese Bändchen gibt und das hier bei uns auf Jugendschutz geachtet wird.





Und der Vergleich von Videothek zu GC ist schon benutzbar in einer Videothek hast du ja auch unterschiedlich eingestufte Medien (AB 6, 12, 16 & 18). Es sind zwar andere Medien aber der Jugendschutz macht da ja auch keinen Unterschied. Also wieso wir?


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razyl Köln ist nicht Leipzig und ich war letztes Jahr auf der GC und kann dir sagen die haben auf die Bändchen geachtet und AB 16 heißt Ab 16 und nich Ab 15 mit Papa/Mama oder ähnlichem.
> 
> Und ich finde es gut das es diese Bändchen gibt und das hier bei uns auf Jugendschutz geachtet wird.
> 
> ...



Ich war letztes jahr auf der GC und kann dir sagen, beim eingang achten die nicht auf dein Alter, du bist 15? Bekommst 16. usw.


----------



## Dracun (18. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich war letztes jahr auf der GC und kann dir sagen, beim eingang achten die nicht auf dein Alter, du bist 15? Bekommst 16. usw.



ich war auch da und ich kann dir sagen die haben drauf geachtet musste sogar meinen Perso vorzeigen und ich seh bei weitem nicht mehr wie 16 aus.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razyl Köln ist nicht Leipzig und ich war letztes Jahr auf der GC und kann dir sagen die haben auf die Bändchen geachtet und AB 16 heißt Ab 16 und nich Ab 15 mit Papa/Mama oder ähnlichem.
> 
> Und ich finde es gut das es diese Bändchen gibt und das hier bei uns auf Jugendschutz geachtet wird.
> 
> ...



1. Klar ist Köln nicht Leipzig, aber trotzdem wird bei beiden Messen nicht extrem darauf geachtet. Du kommst auch in 16-er Bereiche rein.

2. Wäre es mal ein ordentlicher Jugendschutz.... geachtet wird darauf auch nicht. 

3. Und in einer Videothek kommst du auch an Medien mit der Alterseinstufung "Ab 16 Jahren freigegeben", die sogar in einigen Videotheken nicht in einem separaten Raum sind. Und die kann man sich sogar als 12 jähriger Ausleihen mit Papa/Mama an der Hand...


----------



## Dracun (18. August 2010)

Dann gehst du in die falschen Videotheken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn in denen wo ich gemeldet bin kommst du unter 18 nicht rein und das finde ich gut so und wie gesagt i war letztes jahr in KÖLN auf der GC und die haben kontrolliert.

Natürlich gibt es keinen 100% Schutz sicherlich kann auch mal der ein oder andere U-16er in für Ihn nicht freigegebene Bereiche rein kommen. Die Kontrolleure sind ja auch nur Menschen und wo Menschen sind passieren Fehler (deswegen meine zu 98% kommst du da net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aber eigentlich sind die Kontrolleure und Einlasser darauf hingewiesen worden dies zu kontrollieren.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. August 2010)

Ich denke auch in Köln gibts schwarze Schafe unter den Kontrolleuren. Ich und mein Bruder wurden jedenfalls letztes mal kontrolliert, und mein Bruder ist 22, also deutlich älter als 18.


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Da war ich in God of War 3 echt überrascht, als Kratos in Nahaufnahme jemandem schön langsam den Kopf vom Körper abtrennte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen dir muss ich jetzt wieder GoW 3 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. August 2010)

Man ich bin verwirrt xD
Die einen sagen JA es geht mit den Eltern und die anderen sagen NEIN... O.o


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Probieren geht über studieren, wenn es nich klappt musst du halt nächstes Jahr wieder hin.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren, wenn es nich klappt musst du halt nächstes Jahr wieder hin.



Ach ich probiers einfach mal , und wenn die sagen du kommst hier nicht rein , egal dann geh ich zuetwas wo ich rein kann.
Gibt ja genügend andere Sachen wo ich reinkommen werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Richtige Einstellung hast du jetzt ja


----------



## mmeCeliné (19. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich war auch da und ich kann dir sagen die haben drauf geachtet musste sogar meinen Perso vorzeigen und ich seh bei weitem nicht mehr wie 16 aus.



vor mir stand eine Gruppe, nach ihrer reaktion auf die 16er bändchen zu urteilen, ---15-14 jährige, mit einem erziehungsberechtigtem (wahrscheinlich der vater von einem)
sie hohlen alle ihre SCHÜLERAUSWEISE raus...und voila hatten sie ein 16er band um den arm,
und das sie an den ständen fragen "Seid ihr den schon 16 usw." soll ja vorkommen, aber dann sagt man einfach "Jop" und in 9/10 fällen hat sich die sache


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ...sie hohlen alle ihre SCHÜLERAUSWEISE raus...und voila hatten sie ein 16er band um den arm,...



Schülerausweis ist so ein Sache....bekommen erst im Oktober einen xD


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also ich habe eine Frage , vielleicht weiß es ja einer.
> Ich fahre dieses Jahr zur Gamescom und wollte fragen , ob ich mit der Begleitung von meinem Vater in die Bereiche komme wo die Spiele ab 16 freigegeben sind.
> Zur Info bin erst 15 -.-
> ...



Ich hoffe ich kann dir Hoffnung machen, wenn ich dir sage das ich als 15 Jähriger mein Band unter nem langen Pullover versteckt habe und bin so in alle 16 Jahre Bereiche reingekommen und in dieses Nividea Kino mit dem 3d Trailer ab 18,  aber an CoD Black Ops wollte ich es lieber net versuchen. 

Habe ebenfalls eine Frage : Wo kann man sich für den Starcraft 2 Wettbewerb wo man das Szenario "Der Bote des Todes" spielt anmelden? Da wo auch der Stand von Blizzard ist für die Job Suche?


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> vor mir stand eine Gruppe, nach ihrer reaktion auf die 16er bändchen zu urteilen, ---15-14 jährige, mit einem erziehungsberechtigtem (wahrscheinlich der vater von einem)
> sie hohlen alle ihre SCHÜLERAUSWEISE raus...und voila hatten sie ein 16er band um den arm,
> und das sie an den ständen fragen "Seid ihr den schon 16 usw." soll ja vorkommen, aber dann sagt man einfach "Jop" und in 9/10 fällen hat sich die sache



Dem muss ich zustimmen, letztes Jahr war ich 14 und habe Schülerausweis gezeigt (weis net warum das ein Symbol ist das man 16 ist, also bei mir in Düsseldorf bekommt man den ab der 5 Klasse Oo) da stand klar und deutlich 1995, habe aber trotzdem ein blaues Band bekommen, heute aber leider ein grünes, mal schauen was der Tag morgen bringt.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. August 2010)

Ok , stimmt doch net das ich keinen hab , grade wieder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bekommen aber im Oktober erst richtige , nicht solche aus sehr dünnem Papier -.-


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich drücke die Daumen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok , lief alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ein Band ab 16 bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich fand die Gamescom eigentlich ziemlich gut , außer das ich mir die bissl größer vorgestellt habe. xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Geil, gratz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (24. August 2010)

Also ich war auch da, und ich hab eigentlich überhauptnicht wirklich mitbekommen was ab wievielen Jahren war, bin ja überall reingekommen aber hab auch nur Sachen gemacht wo man weniger als 30 min anstehen musste.


Aber ich habe wirklich ziemlich häufig mitbekommen wie Leute kontrolliert wurden oder garnicht reingekommen sind.

vorallem beim ESL Bereich, obwohl das ja wirklich riesen eingänge sind


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Geil, gratz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa danke...

...aber es war ein sehr großer Fehler Guild Wars 2 anzuzocken....jetzt kann ich es nochweniger erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also 1 1/2 Stunden bei SW:TOR anzustehen war echt heftig...aber es hat sich gelohnt , auch ein schönes Spiel ^^
Achja bin sogar bei Halo:Reach (ab 18) reingekommen...kA wieso , vielleicht lags dran das ich mit meinen Eltern da reingegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> ...aber es war ein sehr großer Fehler Guild Wars 2 anzuzocken....jetzt kann ich es nochweniger erwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagte ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2010)

Dann eben Glück gehabt, i hab auch mitbekommen wie manchen der Eintritt verwehrt wurde. Wie gesagt zu 98 % wirst du weggeschickt.
Und ich bin ehrlich, gut finde ich das net. Diese Einteilungen sind ja nicht umsonst gemacht, die Einhaltung des Jugendschutzes sollte gewährleistet sein. Da sollte man auch mal als Elternteil hin gehen und sagen: Du bist keine 16 also gibt es das auch net.

Aber jedes Elternteil is ja anders. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. August 2010)

Also ich kann nur sagen: Es wurde wirklich extrem drauf geachtet das alle das richtige Alter hatten.
Leute die nicht wie 18 aussahen aber ein rotes Band hatten mussten nochmal ihren Perso vor den Ständen zeigen.
Einer sagte: "Habe ich grad nicht dabei, ist im Rucksack an der Abgabestelle"
Die ham den aus der Schlange geworfen und gesagt: "Hol ihn dann kommst du auch rein"
Da ich erst am 11. August 18 wurde konnte ich auch einige Leute bei der Bändchenausgabe rechnen sehen.
Es war nicht so das mal schnell der Ausweis gezogen wurde und die Leute einen halbherzigen Blick draufgeworfen haben.
Die Kontrolle war schon fast akribisch.

Ich wollte auch nen Kumpel mit in den 18er Bereich bei Microsoft nehmen damit er mal Fable zocken kann.
Aber selbst mit meinem 23. Jährigen Bruder durfte er nit rein.


----------

